
Show HN: Alcamine – Automate your job search - mwood23
https://alcamine.com/
======
crobertsbmw
A little feedback. I had to read your opening sentence three times before I
understood what you were trying to say. Either make it three sentences or cut
the fluff and just say "Receive 15 new jobs in your inbox every day." Then
farther down the page you can talk about how my information will stay private.
If I'm getting jobs to my inbox, then I obviously am not spending time
applying to jobs, so that's a given.

~~~
crobertsbmw
Also: this is the part that was most helpful in helping me understand what you
actually do "Yes, we parse and read all incoming emails to your @alcamine.com
email address. That allows us to rate it against your preferences, score it,
and pull in relevant information for you when viewing it. Once you find an
opportunity you’d like to learn more about you can “Take it Offline” and
continue the conversation from your personal email. We are here to help you
find a great job and maintain your privacy, not exploit it."

~~~
mwood23
I agree the opening copy needs to change. We're going to push a couple updates
tomorrow after we go through all the feedback we've received. Thank you for
checking it out.

